# AC not working correctly in summer and heater not working correctly in winter



## veetsneigho (Jul 5, 2018)

I have a 2017 Nissan Rogue SL and the AC does not function properly in the summer and the heater does not work correctly in the winter. Both start out working but then after about 20 minutes they shut off and either warm air blows in the summer or cold air blows in the winter. If you shut the system off and wait 5 min, it will start blowing cold/warm air again. Anybody have an idea what might be wrong with the system? Does this sound like a temp sensor problem?


----------



## AlphaBetaUser (Mar 21, 2021)

veetsneigho said:


> I have a 2017 Nissan Rogue SL and the AC does not function properly in the summer and the heater does not work correctly in the winter. Both start out working but then after about 20 minutes they shut off and either warm air blows in the summer or cold air blows in the winter. If you shut the system off and wait 5 min, it will start blowing cold/warm air again. Anybody have an idea what might be wrong with the system? Does this sound like a temp sensor problem?


Temperature sensor!

First inspect the in-vehicle temperature sensor. 
Find the sensor, remove it. 
This is how to remove it:










use an ohmmeter and measure the resistance between the two terminals of the sensor. It must be according to the table shown in this table:











Measure the resistance at least in two temperature conditions. For example at freezing temperature (0C or 32 F) and at a higher temperature like 40 or 45C. 

If the resistance is off by more than 10% change it!

If not, clean the terminals and the connectors and try the AC. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## veetsneigho (Jul 5, 2018)

AlphaBetaUser said:


> Temperature sensor!
> 
> First inspect the in-vehicle temperature sensor.
> Find the sensor, remove it.
> ...


Is the In-Vehicle sensor the Heater Core Sensor (Evaporator Sensor)?


----------



## AlphaBetaUser (Mar 21, 2021)

veetsneigho said:


> Is the In-Vehicle sensor the Heater Core Sensor (Evaporator Sensor)?


Probably. 
The in-vehicle temp sensor is located behind the dash. No. 4 in this diagram:


Remove yours and verify if it looks like this part: 27723-4BU0A 





















But just make sure you’re ordering the “in-vehicle “ temp sensor. 
There is also an ambient air temperature sensor which is located in front of heat exchanger (AKA radiator). That is not your issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## veetsneigho (Jul 5, 2018)

Thanks Alpha Beta! That is the sensor I ordered from RockAuto. I will let everyone know if it solves the problem.


----------



## AlphaBetaUser (Mar 21, 2021)

veetsneigho said:


> Thanks Alpha Beta! That is the sensor I ordered from RockAuto. I will let everyone know if it solves the problem.


Was that the right sensor?


----------

